

A Self analysis tool? ( a startup ) - debasishbera

This site believes we need a little self analysis tool to record our day to day emotions so that we can go back to time to track our mood (a trend analysis of our emotional flow?? )<p>We analyze subconscious and conscious mind on www.yumety.com  - it’s based on applied psychology with a social networking flavor.<p>What do you think?
======
darkxanthos
I like! You shipped! :)

One suggestion... I would come back to it if you would take my phrase that
pays and email me when someone enters a phrase that does match so I can talk
to them.

~~~
debasishbera
this happens now. But rather than focusing on what you said we try to find
what you are :)

